# FreeBSD on Virtual box ... can i test apache!?



## anti (Feb 18, 2010)

hi

can i install Freebsd On Vbox and then access apache pages on freebsd using windows??


----------



## lMicROl (Feb 18, 2010)

Certainly, what problems?


----------



## anti (Feb 18, 2010)

just i ask about if i install freeBSD in vbox, can i test apache server from host os (windows)?


----------



## lMicROl (Feb 18, 2010)

yep


----------



## anti (Feb 18, 2010)

but  how?? which address should i put in my browser?? localhost?? 127.0.0.1 ?? these do not work bcz they are in host os not guest (freebsd)!!


----------



## SirDice (Feb 18, 2010)

You put the IP address in your browser that the VM has. Think of the VM as a seperate machine.


----------



## lMicROl (Feb 18, 2010)

you have freebsd[virtualbox] && windows[real]
for example:
windows have adress 192.168.0.1
freebsd[virtual box should have network Ñonnect host-interface] have adress 192.168.0.2
you put browser 192.168.0.2
clearly?


----------



## anti (Feb 18, 2010)

I use Virtual box not Vitual Machine software


----------



## anti (Feb 18, 2010)

lMicROl said:
			
		

> you have freebsd[virtualbox] && windows[real]
> for example:
> windows have adress 192.168.0.1
> freebsd[virtual box should have network Ñonnect host-interface] have adress 192.168.0.2
> ...



how can i put the ip of virtual box  as 192.168.0.2?


----------



## lMicROl (Feb 18, 2010)

example )





and configuration freebsd:
ifconfig em0 inet 192.168.0.2/24


----------



## lMicROl (Feb 18, 2010)

ups...


----------



## anti (Feb 18, 2010)

i will try and i'll tell u the result


----------



## SirDice (Feb 18, 2010)

anti said:
			
		

> I use Virtual box not Vitual Machine software



Virtual box, VMWare, VirtualPC, XEN, they all create virtual machines.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_machine


----------



## anti (Feb 18, 2010)

i have 192.168.56.2 in emo in freeBSD && 192.168.56.1 in VirtualBox Host-Only Network in windows ..i try to ping 192.168.56.2 from windows put it can not!


----------



## SirDice (Feb 18, 2010)

Turn off your firewall in Windows or configure it to accept traffic to/from that subnet as trusted.


----------



## anti (Feb 18, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Turn off your firewall in Windows or configure it to accept traffic to/from that subnet as trusted.



i turned win firewall off, but the problem still !!


----------



## lMicROl (Feb 18, 2010)

Not that type Host-Only Network


----------



## phoenix (Feb 18, 2010)

Don't use the Host-only Network.

Instead, use the Bridged Network option.  This way, the VM is live, on the same network as the Windows box, and all your other computers.  Then the VM will get an IP that exact same way that your Windows box does, and you can treat the VM just like any other computer on your network.


----------



## foo_daemon (Feb 18, 2010)

phoenix said:
			
		

> Don't use the Host-only Network.



Agreed.  Use the "Bridged Adapter" and then just select the correct (connected) adapter.  Should be fine, provided you don't have a fascist for a DHCP admin.


----------



## lMicROl (Feb 19, 2010)

Not that type Host-Only Network = Don't use the Host-only Network.


----------



## anti (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks a lot's friends .. the problem was solved.


----------

